# IBS and now I am in a mood



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Had this for 16 months 3 weeks ago diagnosed as IBS. I don't have diarrorhea or constipation I have this very high up, also in my chest. Cannot walk my stomach, muscles and chest have collapsed on me, the pressure is immense. I never get any rest bites and as I am writing this I am pretty cheesed off. I refuse to give in but what do I do?I have no life anymore!!!Need some fresh new ideas?Any of these very vague symptoms sound familiar? Anything worked?I have to tie something across my ribs just to be able to walk and there is no sign sign of it getting better.Phew done ranting!Jamie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im thinking this doesn't sound like IBS? YOu have to tie something round your chest to walk? That doesn't sound good at all.I hope your feeling better. If you ever want to call and rant sometime i am home most daytimes! PM me and i'll give you my number.Spliff


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I have been told by my Gi Doctor that it is IBS and that they have checked everything over once and in some cases doubly checked. Just dunno what to do.


----------

